# Moved to Florida and need help on journeyman license



## NRS0630 (Feb 18, 2020)

I hope this is the right thread to post this. I’ve been doing electrical work since 2011. Started with construction with a small company in Tennessee after completing a certified class at my local technical college. I worked with a couple different companies from 2011 to 2015 doing a little residential a fair amount of commercial but the largest portion of work being in the industrial sector. In 2015 I took a job at an iron foundry in electrical maintenance. I worked there until 2019 then worked at another auto manufacturing company in maintenance. I have recently moved to Florida and there just isn’t much manufacturing here and I’m thinking ab getting my journeyman license but I’m not sure what the details would include. Questions I have are since the bulk of my work experience was in Tennessee sand some in a few other states do the count toward getting a Florida journeyman’s license? Where do I go to get proof of hours? Also does my work as electrical maintenance tech count towards ojt? I knew more ab the details of getting my license when I was fresh out of school but that’s been a while and I’ve slept since then. Lol. I appreciate any and all serious and helpful responses and if you need to know anything else just let me know and I’ll answer. Oh btw I didn’t work out of a local or anything like that. I know some out there really look down on that but if it helps I really kinda wish I had. Lol. Thanks again and stay safe out there.


----------



## Coppersmith (Aug 11, 2017)

NRS0630 said:


> I hope this is the right thread to post this. I’ve been doing electrical work since 2011. Started with construction with a small company in Tennessee after completing a certified class at my local technical college. I worked with a couple different companies from 2011 to 2015 doing a little residential a fair amount of commercial but the largest portion of work being in the industrial sector. In 2015 I took a job at an iron foundry in electrical maintenance. I worked there until 2019 then worked at another auto manufacturing company in maintenance. I have recently moved to Florida and there just isn’t much manufacturing here and I’m thinking ab getting my journeyman license but I’m not sure what the details would include. Questions I have are since the bulk of my work experience was in Tennessee sand some in a few other states do the count toward getting a Florida journeyman’s license? Where do I go to get proof of hours? Also does my work as electrical maintenance tech count towards ojt? I knew more ab the details of getting my license when I was fresh out of school but that’s been a while and I’ve slept since then. Lol. I appreciate any and all serious and helpful responses and if you need to know anything else just let me know and I’ll answer. Oh btw I didn’t work out of a local or anything like that. I know some out there really look down on that but if it helps I really kinda wish I had. Lol. Thanks again and stay safe out there.


No journeyman license is required in Florida. The only required license is for a contractor.

PS, please break your posts into paragraphs. Walls of text are very hard to read.


----------

